

IPhone 5 Prototype found at a bar - itzthatiz
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2011/0901/Secret-iPhone-prototype-left-at-a-bar-again

======
grecy
Title is misleading... the device has not been confirmed found, only missing.

------
brk
tl;dr: it's possible that some piece of hardware roughly the size of an iPhone
might have been left at a local bar. Nobody has any concrete details of the
device beyond that.

